# CarChem 1900:1 Car Shampoo - Tailor Made Version review



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

*What is it..?*

CarChem 1900:1 Car Shampoo - Tailor Made Version… A semi-bespoke high dilution ratio LSP safe shampoo for a reasonable price, upgraded to the TailorMade version with customer choice for scent and colour. A detailed description from the Car-Chem website.

As I was coming to the end of my shampoo supply, it was time to consider options, enter CarChem with their group buy offer. With their shampoo gaining the runner up in the Best Wash Product category in Detailing World 2013 Awards, the choice was simple with a 5L bottle being delivered next day.



When decanting this shampoo it was patently clear that it has a highly concentrated formula as it was like pouring treacle…



*What does it bring to the marketplace..?*

Bespoke choice and value for money do not often go hand in hand, usually meaning great expense. Not so with the Car-Chem Shampoo. The buyer can have a custom scented & named car shampoo to their own preference. Plus a truly economic dilution ratio.

*How much & quantity available..?*

Price is volume dependent. Car-Chem quote £10.99 for 500ML with standard colour and scent. As well as 500ml, 1L, 5L and even bigger quantities are available.

Dilution time, the amount specified dwarfed by the volume of the buckets!





*How does it perform..?*

Quite simply, very well indeed. The test vehicle hadn't been washed for two weeks so was quite dirty with a lot of Autumn road grime present. I only rinsed the car in preparation, no pre-wash or snow foam used prior, so quite a test for the shampoo. Two bucket method employed, using a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt. The shampoo initially suds up really well, the bubbly froth lasting the duration of the car wash with ease. Quite slick in feel and no 'drag' felt when the mitt was in contact with the panel. The shampoo cleaned well, requiring the minimum of wash mitt pressure and no repeat passes required. It also efficiently released dirt from the mitt into the rinse bucket. To a point, this product also seemed to resist leaving 'shampoo marks' where shampoo foam residue dries in bright sunshine before rinsing. Quite simply, a pleasure to use.

Ready for action...



As you can it suds up beautifully in use...













*How does it compare to the competition..?*

Bespoke colour and scent applied to the choice of shampoo are not readily available by many manufacturers, so Car-Chem have a unique approach. Although the big advantage comes with the dilution ratio, which Car-Chem state at a generous 1900:1. I used a 12L Polished Bliss clear plastic bucket filled with 10L of water, so if my maths is correct this gives...

10L Bucket = 10,000ML water.
1900:1 Dilution Ratio.
10,000ML divided by 1900 = 5.3ML of shampoo per wash bucket.

These figures represent superb value for money, especially for the five litre quantity. I tried doubling the volume of shampoo used (for the wheel wash bucket) and it did make the mix feel a little more slick & sudsy - and even if trebling the volume to an indulgent 15ML per 10L bucket, it still remains good value.

*Would I buy it again..?*

Yes. But, I don't think I'd buy 5L again even though it represents superb value for money. Instead I'd probably buy a couple of 500ML / 1L bottles - just to alternate the colours & scents - simply not to get bored!

*Pros..?*

The dilution ratio is nothing short of excellent and of course bespoke customisation at this price is a definite plus point. Personally I found the 10ML or 15ML used in a 10L bucket preferably as it offered that bit more lubricity. Car-Chem are already building a solid reputation for customer service too, with next day UK delivery as standard terms, so that is also a big plus in their favour. Even though I'm new to the product, I can see why it did so well in the 2013 Detailing World Awards.

*Cons..?*

For the people who like to change their detailing products often, a large 5L quantity may prove too long lasting - hardly a problem though! The shampoo is pretty slick, but doesn't quite have the lubricity I prefer at the 1900:1 ratio using 5ML in a 10L water mix, but its still very good! The coconut scent was more of hybrid coconut / vanilla, plus another undefinable fragrance? Not quite as pure smelling as hoped for, but certainly not offensive in any way - just a little different to what was expected. Opted for the red colour, but it came as more of a light pink / orange and not as deep / bright red as expected. These are minor aesthetic observations which do not affect performance in any way.

*Conclusion.*

CarChem should be awarded full marks alone for bringing a semi bespoke product to the marketplace and for employing a sense of humour where the scent and name can be chosen by the customer - Inspired! CarChem 1900:1 TailorMade just also happens to be an excellent car shampoo irrespective of personalisation, that performs exactly as designed and available at a very competitive price. Highly recommended. :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good review mate +1 for car chem


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I used my CarChem tailored shampoo yesterday, was literally blown away on how good it was. Thought to myself before trying it, that it might just be a gimmick picking scent/colour and personalising your own label.

In use, its suds up beautifully, best I've seen (then again I was quite generous with my "glug"), its quite lubricated (wouldn't say as much as Gyeon or Z7), by far has the best smell (could constantly smell "cotton fresh" while washing).

I prefer to use a shampoo which aids the LSP I'm using but I will definitely keep this shampoo for the days I want something different. Value for money, excellent.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the review.
Chose their bubblegum smell for my last lot and its really nice, suds are amazing.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Great review. 

Have had the tailor made shampoo myself (and still have some left) and agree it's great to use!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

stick about 100ml in watch it foam then go big or go home
Love the stuff i went down the syringe route now i just glug it.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I also love this stuff. I got the cola scented one that was on limited offer a while back. My favourite shampoo. I also just do a glug.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review mate :thumb:

I use 8ml of shampoo per 10l wash bucket which works fine for me. Tried at lower dilute ratio's and have worked up to this one 

Garage smelt of the shampoo scent (Apple/mint) this morning after yesterday's wash


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Excellent review and the photos really do illustrate just how little is required. Even using an extravagant dilution this will last you some time. Having only ever tried this from a Waxybox sample, I was impressed enough to make sure this is the next shampoo I buy. Now I just need to use up my existing supplies!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great review  and in total agreement - it's a great shampoo.

For the reasons you mentioned I have 4 bottles of this - just to give me different scents and colours to use.each time. I have Bubblegum (which I love), Luxurious Coconut, Tea Tree and Spearmint and Cola and a small amount of Almond.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree with the comments - It really is a darned good shampoo and I am so impressed with the quality at the price point - that's my biggest round of applause for Stephen & team at CarChem. The customisation is another inspired idea and just injects a (much needed?) sense of humour into the process of buying and using car care products!

Chrisc - a 100ML…? Zoinks!!! I think a call to the fire brigade would be required to rinse the car and drive afterwards - foam-tastic 

Have to admit, that I'm a 'glug' bod too, with a new shampoo I always initially measure out and then try a few variations, doubling up quantities etc; then when i've found a pleasing balance I just measure volume by eye, dispensing a splash from the Megs type bottle :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah 100ml still get 50 washes out of a tub so im more than happy.
And its a big van.
What you tend to find when useing a vikan brush for cleaning.
crapper shampoo's dissolve and you end up just rubbing mucky water round the van with no foam this you dont:thumb:.
That and i love the smell of it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Their window cleaner/polish is very good too.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice review yeti.. I have 5L of the coconut and 5L of the cherry from recent group buys, I'm going to try it in my snowfoam bottle and see what happens. Might help use it up before I retire !!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

CarChem Luxury Shampoo is the only shampoo I purchase these days! 

Great product!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

As above its the only shampoo i use. Just bought 5 litres which is going to last me forever.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

For the folks who have tried a variety CarChem's TailorMade shampoo scents, which is your favourite?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Used mine again today,around 25ml in an 18 litre bucket,nice and slick &#55357;&#56397;
Works well with the Incredimitt
Mike


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> For the folks who have tried a variety CarChem's TailorMade shampoo scents, which is your favourite?


My favourite is Bubblegum, followed by Cola and Luxurious Coconut.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Used mine again today,around 25ml in an 18 litre bucket,nice and slick ��
> Works well with the Incredimitt
> Mike


Bl00dy hell mate :doublesho

I'm using 8ml in a 10litre wash and I find this more than enough

25ml/18l sounds strong to me and it MAY strip your LSP buddy


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Bl00dy hell mate :doublesho
> 
> I'm using 8ml in a 10litre wash and I find this more than enough
> 
> 25ml/18l sounds strong to me and it MAY strip your LSP buddy


Have'nt found it affects my LSP at all,I tried less at first but it felt 'grabby',maybe because I'm using cold water?....though as the OP himself states in the review,he prefers 10-15ml in a 10 litre bucket as it offers more lubricity. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The shampoo was used again over the weekend and I upped the ratio a touch - around 10ML in the bodywork wash bucket (as per my test), but this time 15-20ML in the wheel wash bucket. That felt just fine for tackling mucky Winter wheel grime - if a little indulgent in the slick suds fest ! Cracking shampoo 

Blueberry - interesting with the fav scents, intrigued by the Bubblegume & Cola flavours now


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

chrisc said:


> yeah 100ml still get 50 washes out of a tub so im more than happy.


You mean 20...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

This has been on my wish list for some time just need to get round to ordering some ready for the winter. I seem to collect shampoo always looking for that little extra, does that slickness/viscosity equate to a more effective performance.

Great review from Yeti central. John Tht.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Is this anything like the wax stock bottles in comparison?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Titanium Htail: Get some its great stuff! But i'd recommend getting a couple of smaller bottles in different flavours and colours - simply because you can 

FocusAddict: Sorry, I have no idea as I couldn't get to Waxstock


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> Is this anything like the wax stock bottles in comparison?


Yes this is the same as waxstock- (less the limited edition labels and scents we used for WaxStock 2014).

the core/base/heart of the shampoo is 100% the same. :thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> My favourite is Bubblegum, followed by Cola and Luxurious Coconut.


So a few years on, is Bubblegum the best one to go for?
Just about to purchase a 5L for £19.99!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a sucker for bubble gum, I have a few waxs with that scent and it's always a winner. 


Gonz.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I've got cherry. I do find that using a bit more product cleans better. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I still love Bubblegum but just ordered some Lemon which smells lovely.


----------

